# Vintage Military Straps



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello Guys

i want to share some of my hobby straps, i am big panerai fan, mostly vintage pieces, so my straps are in that orientation - ammo style

i make them from 60-70 years old czechoslovakian army gun holsters, very rich in patina, and leather is very durable.

Here are some photos. Hope you like.


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Some nice straps there, but there is something very wrong with a buckle that is larger than the watch..

I assume that you sell these?


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks,

some watches are suitable for big buckles 

and yes i make and sell once a while


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

Great looking straps


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow!

I tried to send private message, but you can not receive them yet. vesire send me email: info(at)timemachine.fi

I have question for you.


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Some new stuff


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

some recent


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

LUV IT ! Gun lover here from America! Glocks,Beretta's, Sig's ,Colt AR15 ! LOCK AND LOAD! FIRE IN THE HOLE !


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

For g shock g steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

